# Trout Opener



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Did anyone get out? We spent the day out and came home with 3. It was a beautiful day but the fish were not biting in our neck of the woods!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I was on the Big Man. My trout opener consisted of two big ole walleye. I was happy with it. lol


----------

